# Scholar Performers



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

Whenever we think of our favourite instrumentalists, I reckon the vast majority of us will think of people _completely_ devoted to their craft. But there is a certain kind of musician I've become interested in after being introduced to the Debussy recordings of Roy Howat. Howat is a hybrid musicologist and pianist who has edited publications of Debussy's music and contributed writings to other scholarly works, while also maintaining a career as a recording artist and public performer - and he plays wonderfully. Obviously, 'pure' performers also have a highly intellectual interest in the music and will know their music (I hope!) as intimately as someone like Howat, but there's something about the approach of this hybrid variety that I find intriguing!

Do you know any more? And have you been particularly impressed by any?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Charles Rosen is the other way around. I don't know his playing but greatly enjoy his books (as well as them being kind of important


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Roy Howat is good example of a musician of high integrity, who knows his stuff. I saw him give a lecture and play things by Debussy and Ravel ages ago - he comes out here often, and he has worked in our universities - and I still remember how good he was on both fronts as a performer and a speaker.

Another one is Leslie Howard who came out and did a similar thing with his area of expertise, Liszt. I described that lecture/concert here. He has also played and recorded Australian composers, eg. I have two cd's of him doing Percy Grainger. He has even been given an award by the Hungarian government for his work on Liszt, one of their great composers. He was born in Australia but has lived in the UK since a young age.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I heard recently that Pianist Jeremy Denk is of a similar kind of scholar. I was told he has one of the most amazing blogs on the internet about classical music today, although I haven't looked at it in detail.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Raymond Lewenthal and Ronald Smith are two pianists who have contributed to editorial journals and conducted research of the composers they played.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Speaking of Roland Smith, Australia's *Stephanie McCallum *(who studied under him) is one of today's foremost experts on Alkan. She also plays & has a focus on contemporary music, both Australian and international. She's also bought out some great albums of Liszt, Satie, Schumann, Beethoven and so on. I esp. like her Liszt 'Years of Pilgrimage' album.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I was reading a review of Pires's recording of the Chopin nocturnes when I came across a mention of Angela Lear, a Chopin scholar. She seems to be quite well-respected.


----------



## googlebordello (Sep 22, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I heard recently that Pianist Jeremy Denk is of a similar kind of scholar. I was told he has one of the most amazing blogs on the internet about classical music today, although I haven't looked at it in detail.


I wouldn't call him a scholar, but I do like some of the pieces he's produced for NPR.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ramako said:


> Charles Rosen is the other way around. I don't know his playing but greatly enjoy his books (as well as them being kind of important


He is a terrific pianist--look out for his Beethoven sonatas.


----------

